# Mini racing in Bradley,IL



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is there any interest in 1/24-1/18 racing?what i was thinking was some road course stuff and oval racing.I am in Bradley IL.Right now i am doing slot car racing.check out my website at crslotcars.com


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice talking with You!!! Hope You can get something going out Your way :thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Hope things work out for you. The BRP 1/18 cars are by far the BEST bang for you buck.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

yea thats sounds like the best thing to run


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Chad, there used to be Duneland Hobbies in Portage, IN. but I'm not sure if they are still in business. I've been trying to get some interest going in SW MI. especially with the BRP cars. They are an afforable and indestructable car.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Best of Luck BRP Racin... They are in one word FUN


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

wazzer said:


> Chad, there used to be Duneland Hobbies in Portage, IN. but I'm not sure if they are still in business. I've been trying to get some interest going in SW MI. especially with the BRP cars. They are an afforable and indestructable car.


Duneland was mine.. closed now. I agree that the BRP is a good way to go. While it looks a bit crude, it is tough and works very well.


----------

